# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wie kent Anuskramp?

## charmilla

Om de zoveel weken heb ik opeens anuskramp. Het gebeurd meestal 's nachts en is heel pijnlijk. Ik moet echt mijn bed uit en ga dan op het toilet zitten. Soms kan ik drukken (ontlasting) en is de pijn over.
Ik heb totaal geen aambeien of iets dergelijks. Ik ben 61 jaar, bijna 40 jaar getrouwd en heb het al een jaar of 15 denk ik.
Ik ben benieuwd naar mensen die hier ook last van hebben en of die weten wat je er aan kunt doen.

----------


## sietske763

hallo charmilla,
dit heb ik dus ook en ook zeer pijnlijk waar geen pijnstiller voor helpt, paar weken geleden ontmoette ik dus ook iemand die het had en zat ook radeloos de pijn uit te zitten.
ik heb het al 19 jaar.
nou ben ik er achter gekomen dat als ik amitryptiline slik dat ik het niet heb en als ik er weer mee stop komt er weer een kramp aanval
wat ook een beetje helpt is het medicijn buscopan(tegen darmkrampen)het helpt niet volledig omdat we anus krampen hebben en geen darmkrampen maar iets is beter dan niets!
sterkte

----------


## charmilla

Dus jij hebt het ook al zo lang Sietske. Maar jij weet echt waar het door komt zeg je. Door de amitryptiline dus. Dus toen je dat niet gebruikte kreeg je geen anuskramp. Ik heb nu ook een website er over gevonden. Misschien dat je hier nog iets uit kan halen. http://www.fonteine.com/anuskramp.html

Groetjes, Charmilla :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

hallo charmilla,
ik weet niet wat de oorzaak is, heb alleen ontdekt dat deze med. helpt
dus ik krijg het niet door de amitryptiline, merk alleen dat als ik dat slik ook geen krampen heb.
gr

----------


## Sefi

Bekend probleem en bij mij was de oorzaak dat mijn staartbeen of stuitje scheef stond, daardoor waren de spieren overbelast in het bekkengebied en kunnen verkrampen.
De chiropractor heeft mijn probleem opgelost.
Heerlijk  :Smile:

----------


## charmilla

> Bekend probleem en bij mij was de oorzaak dat mijn staartbeen of stuitje scheef stond, daardoor waren de spieren overbelast in het bekkengebied en kunnen verkrampen.
> De chiropractor heeft mijn probleem opgelost.
> Heerlijk


Dus dat zou ook een oorzaak kunnen zijn. Had je er vaak last van of ook een paar keer per jaar? :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat Sefi  :Smile:  schrijft daar kan ik mij wel in vinden....ik ben meerdere keren keihard op mijn stuitje gevallen....òòk ik heb af en toe last van krampen....goede tip de chiropractor...ze kunnen inderdaad veel verhelpen òf verbeteren....ff onthouden dus! bedankt...

ps: Sterkte Charmilla...akelig dat je er 's nachts je bed voor uit moet....maar het is pijnlijk....komt altijd onverwachts en dan zit ik er òòk raar bij door de pijn....pffff niet leuk...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sefi

> Dus dat zou ook een oorzaak kunnen zijn. Had je er vaak last van of ook een paar keer per jaar?


Het was inderdaad heel wisselend dat ik er last van had. Ik weet niet wat de krampen precies uitlokten. In ieder geval langdurig zitten was er niet goed voor, maar soms had ik weinig gezeten en kreeg ik toch de kramp.
En inderdaad soms ook in bed.

----------


## augusta

Belladonna van vsm d 30. Ideaal

----------


## augusta

Hallo heb het zelf ook al 20 jaar maar een paar pilletjes van belladonna van vsm en je voelt het zo wegzakken heerlijk

----------


## charmilla

> Hallo heb het zelf ook al 20 jaar maar een paar pilletjes van belladonna van vsm en je voelt het zo wegzakken heerlijk


Augusta, dat ga ik gelijk kopen. Hartelijk bedankt!!!!!

----------


## augusta

Ik bestel het op internet je kunt het op elke drogisterijsite kopen d 30 is wel het beste en het sterkste vroeger zat ik een half uur op de wc af te zie nu is het hoogstens 10 minuten gebruik het al jaren ideaal

----------


## charmilla

Wat fijn dat je nog even de sterkte hebt doorgegeven.
Ik heb het 1 maand geleden nog gehad. Het was weer in de nacht.
Ik vind het zó'n vreemd verschijnsel. Je hoort er ook weinig over.
Alsnog bedankt!!
Groetjes, Charmilla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Augusta: belladonna van VSM d30? klinkt goed wat je schrijft..het zijn dus tabletjes...kun je het ook gewoon in de handel kopen? 

Sterkte ermee als je het uitprobeert Charmilla...ik hoor het wel hoe jij dat ervaart....Groeten allebei en een fijne dag gewenst... :Big Grin:

----------


## charmilla

Je hoort het wel Elisabeth. Zal wel een poosje duren want ik heb het gelukkig niet vaak.
Fijne Dag!!!
Groetjes, Charmilla

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Charmilla, gelukkig maar....de klachten zijn mij ook niet vreemd....ik ben maar weer aan de Cranberry capsules van de Hema begonnen...goed voor de blaasfunctie en misschien wel meer.... :Wink:  
succes ermee, ik hoor het wel een keertje...bedankt voor je antwoord!!! daggggggggggg

een prettige dag ondanks de zeikregen!!!! Groeten... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

